# Pic Of Atlas Lathe - May Buy - Atlas Experts Get In Here !!



## 1962guy (Mar 9, 2016)

Hello all,

I have located an Atlas lathe for sale. Seller wants $ 600.00. Does not know if it works. Sounds like the last owner has past away and current relative wants to unload it. Which model is this?

Is this a good project lathe?
I would love to own a Made In The USA lathe!
All opinions welcome!!
Am I biting off too much?


----------



## pdentrem (Mar 9, 2016)

That is the lathe I wanted a few years ago. $600 is a fair price for that lathe on a stand with tooling that I can see. Likely will not be long before being sold and gone. Pricing is variable depending on where it is.


----------



## great white (Mar 9, 2016)

600 for a qc atlas sounds fair to me if its in reasonable shape.

Good enough for home hobby work.

It is pretty much as delivered way back when by the looks of it. Freshening anything up that might need it (is: lead screw, half nuts, etc) will get a touch pricey and bringing things up to more modern standards (ie: qctp, motors, tooling, etc) will cost you a decent amount of cash too.

It looks usable as is but a lathe is like a sickness and it won't be long before you'll be buying things like a qctp, boring bars, threading tools, indicators, measuring tools, etc, etc.....

I started out with a simple little atlas th42 and now it has a qctp, lighting, dro, DC Baldor variable speed motor, etc, etc.....

It's a sickness.....


----------



## 1962guy (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks "great white" and "pdentrem"!
Yes, the machine looks to be in original condition. What is qctp?


----------



## Steve Shannon (Mar 9, 2016)

1962guy said:


> What is qctp?


Quick change tool post. 


 Steve Shannon


----------



## Holescreek (Mar 9, 2016)

I sold one in much worse shape this summer for $600 without a steady rest and it didn't take long to sell.


----------



## Dranreb (Mar 9, 2016)

That's nice and a very good price, I hope you've bought it already before someone steals it from under you..


----------



## Kernbigo (Mar 9, 2016)

i sold mine 2 years ago for $1000


----------



## Mondo (Mar 9, 2016)

10" Atlas with QCGB, steady rest, bull-nose center in TailStock...  Who knows what tooling.  Can't tell the condition of the ways or cross-slide or any of the other parts, internal or external.  The price is attractive and the machine warrants a close visual inspection. 

I warn corrosion on the ways can be very problematic so inspect this carefully.  What may appear to be cleanable may in fact leave the bed with dips and sags after cleaning.  As little as 1 or 2 thousandths loss can cause problems with accuracy and smooth operation of the carriage on the ways.

Spiral_Chips


----------



## westsailpat (Mar 9, 2016)

I say go for it , if you have the room for it . What could go wrong ? OK well i'm sure some things will be worn out , but that's cool parts are available . I for one see big value in just the legs . But I'm pretty sure you want those legs and you want to do a restoration . If it were me , I would get it home start checking it out , clean it up and have a blast ! By the way , you are not biting off too much . But then on the other hand if you had to ask , oh forgetaboutitgoforit .


----------



## Kernbigo (Mar 9, 2016)

The only thing if it has timken bearing they are costly to replace, it is a special bearing in front, i think mine were $300 out of Calf.


----------



## Bradrock (Mar 10, 2016)

The legs alone sell for $300 - $400.00. I need a pair for my Atlas shaper.
Where is this located ???


----------



## 1962guy (Mar 10, 2016)

Its located in Mississippi


----------



## Smudgemo (Mar 10, 2016)

Bradrock said:


> The legs alone sell for $300 - $400.00. I need a pair for my Atlas shaper.
> Where is this located ???



Could you use these: http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/tls/5379834184.html


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 12, 2016)

To answer one of your original questions, as best I can tell from the end view photo, the Model number is QC54.

EDIT - Which would mean that it has a 54" long bed and is a 10x36.  The other choice would be QC42 (10x24)


----------



## fast freddie (Mar 12, 2016)

I would buy that in a second, for sure


----------



## fgduncan (Mar 19, 2016)

That looks like a QC54 for sure. $600 is a righteous price with all the tooling and the table. I'd snatch that up FAST before it gets away. I have a TH42 (change gears) and have been given a QC54 that was under water in Katrina. The bed is well rusted, but the change gears look OK and look like that will fit my TH42.(I hope!!) It is a light duty lathe as are all those flat bed lathes, but for hobby work, they are hard to beat if you can get one at the right price.


----------



## MADJACK (Mar 20, 2016)

That's a great price and you can't lose $ on it, I'd buy it in a second! I have the same lathe with a shorter bet, 42" I think, good little light duty lathe.


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 22, 2016)

Actually, whether a lathe has a flat bed or a V-bed has nothing to do with its size or stiffness.  The largest flat bed lathe that I ever stood on (literally) had a 60" swing and as best I recall a 20 foot bed.  It was turning a piece of .562" wall 48" X-60 line pipe for me.


----------



## cdhknives (Mar 23, 2016)

I have essentially the same lathe.  If the motor runs and everything moves reasonably smoothly (gummy grease and oil is normal for ones that have been sitting, rust is not) go for it.  Try and see if there is a box or bin of tooling for it.  Relatives likely have no idea what goes with the lathe...but that can easily double the value.


----------



## Zmann (Mar 24, 2016)

I have that same lathe  but with the belt cover in place.  And no stand .   i agree the stand alone is worth half the asking price so if you intend to bench mount  
You could sell the stand and be in to this for cheap 
Keep us posted


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Mar 25, 2016)

that lathe is long gone by now. 10in lathe with QCGB and some tooling and in Florida? That'll be gone before the OP even finished writing his post. There's a non-QCGB up on Tampa CL with minimal tooling for $600, bet that won't last long either.


----------



## Zmann (Mar 25, 2016)

Now that you mention it  I am sure your correct  

those are usually bought by being in the right place at the right time and having cash at the ready


----------

